# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Тормоза + крайний визит!

## vomit airways

1) Тормоза, на которые здесь многие жаловались ранее, продолжаются!
   Скоро полгода, как на форум почти невозможно зайти - "internal server error" (на др. ресурсах у меня ничего подобного не наблюдается)
Здесь ограничения по скорости, по регионам, и т.д..?! 

2) Форум выдает "крайний визит" со временем , когда меня здесь и в   помине небыло! Прошу прокомментировать.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

[QUOTE=vomit airways;32693]1) Тормоза, на которые здесь многие жаловались ранее, продолжаются!
   Скоро полгода, как на форум почти невозможно зайти - "internal server error" (на др. ресурсах у меня ничего подобного не наблюдается)
Здесь ограничения по скорости, по регионам, и т.д..?!!!!

У меня теже проблемы!!!!
 Модераторы забаньте китайских рекламщиков(qrst231 / usaqial19735) :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

У меня тоже самое....
Вроде как это проблемы сервака, на котором находится форум.... Хреноватый хостинг... 
Менять нада....
Жаль...

----------


## Любомирский

С визитами вроде ничего, а вот то что вход раза с 5-го 7-го, то это да. 
В общем, проблема есть - нужно решить. Советовать не могу - не разбираюсь.

----------


## alexvolf

Пробовал заходить на форум через сайт "Airforce" главная страница форума открывается сразу без всяких задержек,а затем начинаются полные тормоза по регистрации или открытии темы. Регионы и хостинг похоже не причем.

----------

